# A Mennonite Couple



## bulldurham (Jan 22, 2017)

Since they were so far from Mennonite country, I surmise they were on their Honeymoon. They were cute and fun to watch as they braved strong winds, blowing sand and heavy surf.




 

2



 

3



 

4


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 23, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> Since they were so far from Mennonite country, I surmise they were on their Honeymoon. They were cute and fun to watch as they braved strong winds, blowing sand and heavy surf.



Very nice set.   
Up in North Idaho there is a rather large population of Mennonites.  built some fantastic barns and such.  Very picturesque.  Not much of a religious nut admirer, but never met an obnoxious Mennonite...really nice folks.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice! I like your choice of B&W, very fitting. As a young man one of my early jobs was selling poultry equipment. I had the opportunity to travel and visit many PA Mennonite and Amish farms. Great people.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 23, 2017)

Great set !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 23, 2017)

Living in the middle of Amish/Mennonite country, I have to tell you most are as polite and generous as you can find. You have a very nice set there. I like the B&W also.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 23, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> Since they were so far from Mennonite country, I surmise they were on their Honeymoon. They were cute and fun to watch as they braved strong winds, blowing sand and heavy surf.
> 
> View attachment 133756
> 
> ...


Great set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice set


----------

